# Blood pressure



## Milzy (17 May 2019)

Unhealthy people tend to have high blood pressure. Fit & healthy people who exercise tend to have low blood pressure. 
My question is won’t athletes have B.P a bit higher than normal due to a heavy training load & the heart been stronger & possibly enlarged pumping a higher volume of blood than an average couch surfer? 
Also the general chart doesn’t take into account age, height, weight, profession, recently eaten & drank coffee, mental state etc. 
Isn’t it just like the BMI thing when super league players of solid muscle are classed as ‘obese’?


----------



## Slick (17 May 2019)

I'm not sure it works like that or else the fitter you became the more susceptible to heart disease you would become. 

Was there not a heart specialist on here putting videos on YouTube explaining things like this?


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 May 2019)

Milzy said:


> Unhealthy people tend to have high blood pressure. Fit & healthy people who exercise tend to have low blood pressure.
> My question is won’t athletes have B.P a bit higher than normal due to a heavy training load & the heart been stronger & possibly enlarged pumping a higher volume of blood than an average couch surfer?
> Also the general chart doesn’t take into account age, height, weight, profession, recently eaten & drank coffee, mental state etc.
> Isn’t it just like the BMI thing when super league players of solid muscle are classed as ‘obese’?


Nope. The heart beats to feed the oxygen demand, and efficiency of the system. If you’ve got a good lactate threshold ( how efficiently you use the available oxygen) and VO2 max ( how much oxygen your blood can take up ) the heart has an easier job, so pumps more efficiently, which leads to a lower closed system pressure.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (17 May 2019)

I will stick my neck out here and say that blood pressure does vary quite a lot and I don`t just mean when exercising either. Just to put it into context. I am 60, male 5`8 weigh 10 stone and pretty fit, have been all my life. My BP does vary quite a bit over the course of the day maybe as high as 140 /85 but can be as low as 110/80 or thereabouts after a ride. I would not say that I was unfit. When I went for a check recently they thought it was a bit high but I said that I`d continue to monitor it. My wife does have high BP and is on medication for it and her BP varies quite a bit too, but she is`nt a cyclist like me. You are right about the general chart not taking certain accounts in. What might me more important is the question of whether high BP or heart disease runs in a family. This could be passed on whether you were an athlete or not.


----------



## Milzy (17 May 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I will stick my neck out here and say that blood pressure does vary quite a lot and I don`t just mean when exercising either. Just to put it into context. I am 60, male 5`8 weigh 10 stone and pretty fit, have been all my life. My BP does vary quite a bit over the course of the day maybe as high as 140 /85 but can be as low as 110/80 or thereabouts after a ride. I would not say that I was unfit. When I went for a check recently they thought it was a bit high but I said that I`d continue to monitor it. My wife does have high BP and is on medication for it and her BP varies quite a bit too, but she is`nt a cyclist like me. You are right about the general chart not taking certain accounts in. What might me more important is the question of whether high BP or heart disease runs in a family. This could be passed on whether you were an athlete or not.


You also get white coat high blood pressure readings when out in public but normal readings when in the home.
You should also be sat resting for 5 mins before the test.
I bring this up because a lot of work colleagues had a test at work today. It was straight after break time up a flight of stairs in a busy noisey canteen. They were all loaded up on coffee & some recently would have smoked. All stood in a line on their feet anxiously waiting for their turn. Most people had very high readings & mine was only just in normal but going towards hypertension. I’m in the shape of my life. All I can say is the tests were all totally flawed giving the circumstances. Waste of time really.


----------



## Slick (17 May 2019)

Milzy said:


> You also get white coat high blood pressure readings when out in public but normal readings when in the home.
> You should also be sat resting for 5 mins before the test.
> I bring this up because a lot of work colleagues had a test at work today. It was straight after break time up a flight of stairs in a busy noisey canteen. They were all loaded up on coffee & some recently would have smoked. All stood in a line on their feet anxiously waiting for their turn. Most people had very high readings & mine was only just in normal but going towards hypertension. I’m in the shape of my life. All I can say is the tests were all totally flawed giving the circumstances. Waste of time really.


Yeah, sounds like the total waste of time testing that we get from time to time that allow management to tick the health monitoring box.


----------



## Milzy (17 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Yeah, sounds like the total waste of time testing that we get from time to time that allow management to tick the health monitoring box.


The thing is a few have had a scare when it’s probably not as bad as they’ve made out. Then they’ll go home & worry which is just a snowball effect vicious circle.


----------



## Slick (17 May 2019)

Milzy said:


> The thing is a few have had a scare when it’s probably not as bad as they’ve made out. Then they’ll go home & worry which is just a snowball effect vicious circle.


Some may get a proper check though.

It was only a week or so ago it was reported thousands of people in danger who didn't know it.


----------



## Milzy (17 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Some may get a proper check though.
> 
> It was only a week or so ago it was reported thousands of people in danger who didn't know it.


I agree a few will do. I may even do soon. It doesn’t matter if you’re fitter than the Brownlee brothers physically, if you’re having too much caffeine, stress & worry often, you’re still at risk. Processed food is full of salt, I bet 3/4 of the U.K. are around Hypertension.


----------



## Bazzer (17 May 2019)

I think there are many variables. 
Apart from probably a little too much alcohol, I never add salt to food. 1 mug of tea a day, perhaps two mugs of decaf coffee a week. And having lived with one or more vegetarians for almost 40 years, rarely eat any meat or any processed food. Ride about 6000 miles pa, have been physically active throughout my life and am slightly below my correct BMI. 
Having had a series of higher readings from different sources, it was a dive medical and radio 4 programme which prompted me to get my own BP monitor. A fortnight of two readings taken daily at different times of the day, but with 5 minute intervals between the readings, gave me weekly averages 146/96. Meds, which I shall probably be on for the rest of my life, have now brought down readings.


----------



## Slow But Determined (17 May 2019)

Don't understand why this is moved to health but a thread about female genital soreness is left in general cycling.

Not having a go at anyone, just trying to comprehend the criteria.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 May 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Don't understand why this is moved to health but a thread about female genital soreness is left in general cycling.
> 
> Not having a go at anyone, just trying to comprehend the criteria.


*Mod Note:*
This thread was reported as been more suitable to the health section, so the Mods team agreed to move it.
The other thread you are referring to seems to get lots of responses in general cycling, has not been reported as unsuitable there, so the mods team is leaving it where it is.
Imo, female genital cycling soreness is not really a health issue, it's a widespread (general) cycling issue for women.
Next time you feel a thread is in the wrong section, please report it to bring it to our attention, as our small mods team is not able to read all the threads and/or posts on CC.
Thank you!


----------



## Milzy (18 May 2019)

Also the women was from a local gym not a qualified nurse. She also put the pad on right arms not the left which is closer to the heart.


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

Milzy said:


> Also the women was from a local gym not a qualified nurse. She also put the pad on right arms not the left which is closer to the heart.


Absolutely zero value in the results then, but maybe some educational value. 

Apparently 5 million people suffer in the UK without knowing it.

https://www.bhf.org.uk/informationsupport/tests/may-measurement-month


----------



## Salty seadog (18 May 2019)

Readings will vary a fair bit depending on time of day and activity etc.
The body has a surge in the morning when you wake up, higher adrenalin production to get the body's systems up and running means higher blood pressure. This can last for several hours. Caffeine will increase the readings as will digestion of a meal.
Take a reading after getting out of a hot bath though and it will be a lower reading.


----------



## lazybloke (18 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Absolutely zero value in the results then


A single measurement in isolation means little, but _can_ be indicative and certainly adds to a body of evidence that can suggest further investigation.

Those workplace/occupational health assessments usually consider a range of measurements, and a questionnaire about other factors, in order to reach a recommendation. The free tests I've had at work have been more detailed than the NHS version!


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

lazybloke said:


> A single measurement in isolation means little, but _can_ be indicative and certainly adds to a body of evidence that can suggest further investigation.
> 
> Those workplace/occupational health assessments usually consider a range of measurements, and a questionnaire about other factors, in order to reach a recommendation. The free tests I've had at work have been more detailed than the NHS version!


That's why I added the information in the second half of my post.

Absolutely zero value in the results then, but maybe some educational value. 

Apparently 5 million people suffer in the UK without knowing it.

https://www.bhf.org.uk/informationsupport/tests/may-measurement-month


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

You need 24h tests really, or have a home one. My BP was high a couple of years ago each time I saw the docs. 24h test showed high at work, but low when sat down relaxing at home and asleep. Work ain't good !!


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> You need 24h tests really, or have a home one. My BP was high a couple of years ago each time I saw the docs. 24h test showed high at work, but low when sat down relaxing at home and asleep. Work ain't good !!


Ain't that the truth. I moved jobs to get away from pressure only to realise that it was always just myself pilling on the pressure and despite now being part of an organisation where I can really just relax, I'm still pilling on the pressure. Can't help myself or understand if I'm honest. I reckon we're hardwired.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Ain't that the truth. I moved jobs to get away from pressure only to realise that it was always just myself pilling on the pressure and despite now being part of an organisation where I can really just relax, I'm still pilling on the pressure. Can't help myself or understand if I'm honest. I reckon we're hardwired.



Exactly. I was worried so bought a decent BP monitor for home - showed my BP drop loads when relaxing. Also beetroot is excellent at reducing BP (if you like it - I do).


----------



## Salty seadog (18 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Exactly. I was worried so bought a decent BP monitor for home - showed my BP drop loads when relaxing. Also beetroot is excellent at reducing BP (if you like it - I do).



My dichotemy with beetroot is that I love it but I love it more with salt.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> My dichotemy with beetroot is that I love it but I love it more with salt.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 May 2019)

fossyant said:


>


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


>



Naughty. Pickled is my fave, and pickled red cabbage. Apparently you still get the same benefits with pickled.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Naughty. Pickled is my fave, and pickled red cabbage. Apparently you still get the same benefits with pickled.



Not a fan of pickled, fresh plain boiled for me. Pickled destroys the flavour.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Naughty. Pickled is my fave, and pickled red cabbage. *Apparently you still get the same benefits with pickled.*



Exept the flavour of the veg....


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Exept the flavour of the veg....



Nah, added pickle


----------



## Salty seadog (18 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Nah, added pickle



It's not below me to challenge you to a duel to settle this. 

Dawn, tomorrow, choose your weapon.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> It's not below me to challenge you to a duel to settle this.
> 
> Dawn, tomorrow, choose your weapon.



Bit early...


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

PS I like beetroot juice and raw beetroot too - It's apparently very good pre-exercise as it opens up the ability to absorb oxygen in the blood - legal doping. I suppose the bright pink pee might cause concern.


----------



## Milzy (23 May 2019)

I took this at home. After Honey on toast & a coffee too. 
Resting HR in low 40’s as well.


----------



## nagden (27 May 2019)

Milzy said:


> I took this at home. After Honey on toast & a coffee too.
> Resting HR in low 40’s as well.


y

I would be very happy with that. At home my BP is 128/79. At the drs It goes up To over 150/90. She puts the cuff over my jumper, which I thought led To à higher reading. The last visit I Rolled my sleeve up, but she made a deliberate gesture of pulling It down. Either she is doing It wrong or all the info I have read on Dr Google is wrong.


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2019)

nagden said:


> y
> 
> I would be very happy with that. At home my BP is 128/79. At the drs It goes up To over 150/90. She puts the cuff over my jumper, which I thought led To à higher reading. The last visit I Rolled my sleeve up, but she made a deliberate gesture of pulling It down. Either she is doing It wrong or all the info I have read on Dr Google is wrong.


Doing it wrong. I have heard of it been done over thin clothing before though. Also it should be done on both arms & then go off the highest reading. The arm must be in a position so the pad is in line with the heart. 
It’s common for people to have higher readings at the doctors due to nerves or not been relaxed enough. That’s why they’ll usually do a second time which will be lower.


----------

